# can someone explain to me wtf is 19 at the withers



## guudlook (Oct 28, 2011)

like some pics in comparison to show


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

19means 19" and withers is the top of the shoulder blades right at the base of the neck. they are talking about how tall the dog is.


----------



## guudlook (Oct 28, 2011)

kool beans looool thx a million.
is there a sticky on here somewhere that goes over terminology i been drawn hella blanks lately nd dnt wanna clutter the forums with hella questions


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/38341-bully-conformation-diagram.html*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/34185-american-bully-kennel-club-standard-classes.html*


----------



## guudlook (Oct 28, 2011)

thanx for the lazy links *adjust bi-focals*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/19088-abbreviations-terms-used.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-di...ry-american-pit-bull-terrier-terminology.html


----------



## guudlook (Oct 28, 2011)

thx for the lazy links guys


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Couldn't help but notice that you're in Beaufort,SC.Are you from there or are you stationed there?
I lived there for a little bit when my husband was stationed at the air station


----------

